# How do i contact google support thru email?



## paulb100 (Mar 18, 2005)

How do I contact google?

Theres a fault with the indexing - its seems the content in my site has been blacklisted because I submitted a URL removal because I moved it from a free host to paid domain so I asked for the free url to be removed - now since removing it google wont index the site on new domain cos the content has been blacklisted - ive checked and it seems impossible to get an email to the correct dep. of google who will help... they have indexed the sitemap which WASNT on the site when it was on the old/free domain which confirms my suspicions of the content being blacklisted

I need to ask google to remove it....

yes ive submitted URL and waited ages AND also have submitted Sitemap to google through webmaster tools AND verified the site with google - they repeatedly download and index the sitemap but fail to index the pages (because theyre blacklisted)

I just want help contacting google so please dont say "wait longer etc... " cos i know from my google account and searching for the site they are crawling the URL but not indexing it (cos its blacklisted)

thanks


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I think there is something similar through Google Webmaster tools.

Same with my site. It listed it under my personal domain instead of the domain I bought for the actual site, but hey, all brings in traffic.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 18, 2005)

the links in google support just take you to FAQ and google groups - ive posted in google groups - (your lucky to get a reply on there) - no joy....

I need google to physically remove the blacklisted content


----------

